# Do 'clumsy' people p*** you off?



## siliconbuddha (Apr 29, 2011)

Clumsy isn't so much the problem but rather loud and inconsiderate people

I'm not sure if this is the right sub-forum to ask this question but I suspect this might be a 'Highly Sensitive Person' issue. It might be an I thing but I'm ENFP and I've got another ENFP friend who gets wound up by the same stuff. (BTW even though this stuff does wind me up I can laugh at it and hope the thread doesn't get too serious)

I get very annoyed by people who:

- Stomp around when they walk, apparently using more energy to make the noise rather than just WALK!
- Slam doors instead of closing them! Sometimes just letting go of the door handle and letting it spring back instead of closing it in a controlled way!
- Slam objects down instead of placing them!
- People who stand in doorways even though it's evident someone wants to pass through!

These kind of people strike me as either oblivious to there surroundings spatially or just selfish. It might sound an extreme reaction but I really get that feeling that there's is something very self centred and lazy about these people.

I'd love anyone to share their thoughts about the psychology and examples of loud and inconsiderate behaviour that winds you up.

(I hope this subject this is read as being a little tongue in cheek)


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

siliconbuddha said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right sub-forum to ask this question but I suspect this might be a 'Highly Sensitive Person' issue. It might be an I thing but I'm ENFP and I've got another ENFP friend who gets wound up by the same stuff. (BTW even though this stuff does wind me up I can laugh at it and hope the thread doesn't get too serious)
> 
> I get very annoyed by people who:
> 
> ...


I had people that lived above me and below me before i bought my house. It used to piss me off so much when they couldn't walk like normal people . I used to call them bulldozers. Yep, slamming, jumping , banging and everything else related. I often wondered why people live this way. 

People who feel the need to walk in three's side by side annoy the poop out of me. It feels like a dancing game trying to get passed them on the sidewalk, especially a busy street. Guys who skateboard down a busy sidewalk is another pet peeve on mine + people who walks their dogs. I was walking not long ago and some dog kept sniffing at my ass, its like get that beast away from me, i don't want dog stink
all over me . ( don't get me wrong, i love animals ) That is what dog parks are for. Anyways i could go on, but you get the point 

And yes i agree, loud people in general get on my nerves whether that be verbally, or mobile. Why can't people just be soften and gentle with how they act and interact, why


----------



## siliconbuddha (Apr 29, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I had people that lived above me and below me before i bought my house. It used to piss me off so much when they couldn't walk like normal people . I used to call them bulldozers. Yep, slamming, jumping , banging and everything else related. *I often wondered why people live this way.
> *
> People who feel the need to walk in three's side by side *annoy the poop out of me*. It feels like a dancing game trying to get passed them on the sidewalk, especially a busy street. Guys who skateboard down a busy sidewalk is another pet peeve on mine + people who walks their dogs. *I was walking not long ago and some dog kept sniffing at my ass*, its like get that beast away from me, *i don't want dog stink
> all over me* . ( don't get me wrong, i love animals ) That is what dog parks are for. Anyways i could go on, but you get the point
> ...


LMAO!!! What's wrong with these people?...Seriously? Spatially unaware people should be shot! TWICE!!!


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

siliconbuddha said:


> LMAO!!! What's wrong with these people?...Seriously? Spatially unaware people should be shot! TWICE!!!


I agree. I kill people at least 50 times in my head a day


----------



## MissingLinc (Jan 20, 2012)

> Stomp around when they walk, apparently using more energy to make the noise rather than just WALK!
> - Slam doors instead of closing them! Sometimes just letting go of the door handle and letting it spring back instead of closing it in a controlled way!
> - Slam objects down instead of placing them!
> - People who stand in doorways even though it's evident someone wants to pass through!


This doesn't strike me as clumsy, rather it's just examples of rudeness.

I thought you were referring to klutzy kind of behavior, you know, in a Zooey Deschanel "Oopsie I broke the TV by smashing the basketball through it" way that's so adorable and cute that not only would I propose to her on the spot, I would forget that we even owned a TV.

You know, that kind of clumsy. Who could get mad at that??? :kitteh:


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Actual clumsiness is adorable in my opinion. The exampes given were more like examples of being inconsiderate.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

It isn't clumsiness that bothers me, but carelessness might, if a person is being noisier than necessary.


----------



## Ineffable (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL yes I think this might qualify as a trait of a highly sensitive person.

I also get very irritated by loud people. Loud footsteps, door operation, placing of items, loud speaking, loud sneezing and coughing, even loud breathing is irritating. It's irritateing when people bang into things and stuff falls over...I really appreciate a person who is "graceful" in their movements. There's something poetic about a graceful person's fluidic movements. When walking in the house, I'm almost always bare-footed or have socks on, and I walk toe to heal. I often compete with myself to see how quietly I can close a door. I've startled many family members by walking into a room and sitting down without them realizing it.

Hypocritically, if I'm really pissed, I'll slam stuff excessively ... particularly if I'm pissed at my housemate. I guess it's my way of showing how pissed I am that I'm actually making noise?

I've also found myself highly irritated by loud city noises, particularly when I'm walking somewhere. I'm talking about excessively loud motorcycles, pimped out sports cars, city buses, trucks, fire trucks, etc. I often wish that cities were still dominated by pedestrians and horses. It was probably such a peaceful time, where the only sounds were the din of conversation, footsteps, horse hooves, and the clatter of carriage wheels on cobblestone.

It's not an irritation I normally make known to people, it just grates on me internally.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

not really, except the people who stand in doorways. some doors won't shut unless you slam them, theirs a few in my house like that. if it bothers you so much get ear plugs and crawl under a rock and die


----------



## Ineffable (Oct 15, 2009)

prplchknz said:


> ...if it bothers you so much get ear plugs and crawl under a rock and die


Seems like a redundant solution. Thanks for the advice, though.


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

Clumsiness is accidental so thats more understandable but here is some things that irratate me:
-people who will sit away frm the crowd just to draw attention to themselves
-when i let someone borrow something of mine and i dont get it back the way i gave it
-Most people walk in lanes as if were driving down the street, i hate it when people walk in the wrong direction of a lane lol
- when people stand right in the middle of a walk way


----------



## Shantkn (Nov 20, 2011)

What. I'm clumsy and I tend to piss myself off. My word... yes, this appears to be the case.



siliconbuddha said:


> I get very annoyed by people who:
> 
> - Stomp around when they walk, apparently using more energy to make the noise rather than just WALK!
> - Slam doors instead of closing them! Sometimes just letting go of the door handle and letting it spring back instead of closing it in a controlled way!
> ...


 In all seriousness, this does annoy me a bit. I'm not easily annoyed, anyways.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree with @snail. Clumsy people don't bother me (I'm clumsy!). But loud and inconsiderate people often do.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am pretty clumsy myself so I was all ready to get offended but I think you're talking about rude people. These people DO bother me. In high school, what I hated most was when this big crowd of (most of the time) popular girls crowing the hallways and walking REALLY slowly!! I wanted to shove my way through them, I had a class to get to!!


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

I think there is a social clumsiness which is different from being inconsiderate. The difference is in motive. Social clumsiness to me is like this: "Hello Barbara! How's the family? Oh, I forgot, you just divorced. Sorry. So, uhm, how about the weather? Hm."


----------



## E_N_T_P (Aug 9, 2011)

siliconbuddha said:


> Clumsy isn't so much the problem but rather loud and inconsiderate people
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right sub-forum to ask this question but I suspect this might be a 'Highly Sensitive Person' issue. It might be an I thing but I'm ENFP and I've got another ENFP friend who gets wound up by the same stuff. (BTW even though this stuff does wind me up I can laugh at it and hope the thread doesn't get too serious)
> 
> ...


My wife was a klutz, it was kind of endearing. But I think what you're describing is a$$holes.


----------



## jennandtonic (Dec 1, 2011)

I wouldn't classify the examples in the original post as clumsy; it's thoughtlessness.

Thoughtlessness does annoy me. Not necessarily stomping...but standing in the way. When people gather in doorways or in the middle of hallways and just *stop* is what gets my goat sometimes. And people who don't bother to be aware of what's going on around them 

For example, when I was in Washington D.C, there are clear signs posted everywhere in the Metro system that people who don't walk up the escalator should stand on the right side, so that people on the left could walk up the escalator rather than stand. These signs were *everywhere*--even had pictures so people who couldn't read english could understand. Yet...on EVERY escalator I tried to walk up, there were people standing on the left. It's thoughtlessness and carelessness, plain and simple.


----------



## Neobick (Sep 2, 2010)

You seem kind of easily annoyed. I hope you tell the people that are bothering you that they should be more aware or else you guys are just inconsiderate and assuming.


----------

